# 68 GTO Convertible Hood Alignment



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, Could anyone give me some tips in aligning the hood on our 68 GTO convertible? I simply loosened the two bolts on the spring assembly on one side a lifted on the hood. It's close, but I wanted to somehow fine adjust the alignment. The problem is you have to re-tighten the bolts, then close the hood to check the alignment. It's sort of hit and miss. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Need more info, or pictures of what's not adjusted proper.


----------



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your response. I'm trying to align the hood to the fender up by the cowl. The driver's side of the hood is just slightly lower than the fender. It's OK on the passenger side. I just thought there might be some kind of screw adjustment or something that can be made without loosening the large bolts holding on the spring assembly to the inner fender and sort of blindly pulling the hood up, then getting it further out of alignment. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

